# Toilet in roomettes Silver Star and Meteor



## Tica (Jan 9, 2019)

Do the roomettes on the trains from NY to Florida have a toilet?  I thought that they did but it looks like they do not


----------



## amtkstn (Jan 9, 2019)

They are in the rooms. These trains use Viewliners. The toilets are like RV style and have a cover.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 9, 2019)

They currently do. However the new Viewliner II sleepers, which have yet to be delivered or put into service, will only have a sink in the room. But those cars are not going to be delivered anytime soon (like years, probably), so any Roomette trip in the near future will almost certainly have a toilet.


----------



## tica (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks  I thought they had a toilet then somewhere on their website it said that they did not


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 9, 2019)

Guest tica said:


> Thanks  I thought they had a toilet then somewhere on their website it said that they did not


Maybe you were looking at Superliner Roomettes instead of Viewliners?


----------



## PVD (Jan 9, 2019)

The Auto Train to Florida would be Superliners, but that originates in VA going to Florida, not NY.


----------

